# Strand S/W



## Leola13 (6. Juni 2003)

auch mal eins von mir.


----------



## Vitalis (9. Juni 2003)

Hm, ehrlich gesagt finde ich das Bild etwas langweilig. Du hast immerhin bewußt einen Bildaufbau gewählt und das Bild strahlt Ruhe und Einsamkeit aus. Aber irgendwas stimmt in der Komposition nicht...


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2003)

@Vitalis

Du hast Recht. Der Bildaufbau ist nicht i.O.

So wäre es besser, aber ich bin halt nur ein 
Hilfsamateur.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Juni 2003)

Hmm, also die Drittelregel muß ja nicht immer angewendet werden und führt nicht zwangsläufig zu einem guten Foto  

Es liegt hier eher an dem Motiv bzw. den Motiven, die wenig interessant sind. Der Vordergrund hat mit dem Hintergrund irgendwie nichts zu tun. Man weiß nicht was das Hauptmotiv ist oder was Du mit dem Foto zeigen willst.


----------

